# Vet in Limousin, France



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

We are newbies to motorhoming having bought our Autosleeper Nuevo last November. Zoe, our ageing Westie, accompanied the two of us on our first overseas trip to visit friends in Vinaros, Spain with overnights in France on the way down. On previous trips by car we have used a vet in Prayssac, near Cahors, for the tick and tapeworm treatment. On this trip we stayed one night at Parc Verger, near Limoges, on the way down to Spain. Bob and Di made us very welcome despite arriving after dark. We enquired whether there was a vet in the area if we were to stay at Parc Verger on the way back and not only did they provide the details but also offered to make the appointment based on our requirements as regards timing. While we were in Spain they e-mailed us to confirm the appointment details and then made us equally welcome on our return journey. The vet is in Oradour sur Vayres, just ten minutes from Parc Verger and with an appointment at 9.30 a.m. on Saturday and a booking on Eurotunnel at 11.20 a.m. the following day the timing was perfect. All in all, great service and welcome from Bob and Di, nice modern veterinary surgery and we even managed to get a slightly earlier shuttle after collecting our wine order from Majestic in Calais first thing Sunday morning. If you are using the A20 to come up through France it is worth visitng Parc Verger and using the vet in Oradour if it fits in with your timings. The only one who was not well pleased was our Westie who hates vets and immediately realised where she was when we arrived at the surgery.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for the info.

We haven't used any vets in this area, yet. so useful to know. Do you have the vets address and phone number please?


----------

